# Eclipse + AWT/Swing



## HStev (17. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab bei einen bekannten gesehen das Eclipse die Entwicklung einer GUI mit AWT bzw. Swing graphisch untersützt aber die Eclipse Version (3.1.2) die ich hier benutze hat das nicht drinn. 
Welche Features/Plugins muss ich dafür nachinstallieren?


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Feb 2006)

Da gibts mehrere Sachen. http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/downloads/index.php z.B.


----------



## Ontos (17. Feb 2006)

Moin Moin 

der VE aus dem Eclipse Umfeld ist imho nicht zu gebrauchen!
Vesuch doch mal den Jigloo von http://www.cloudgarden.com/

Für private Benutzung kostenfrei. Preis sonst 70$

cu Jens


----------

